# inkle loom



## zameluzza (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi there, it's been ages since I was here 
hope everyone is doing good.
I would like to make a Inkle loom, since I can't find one that I can afford 

does anyone have any simple idea on how to make one?

I started but it just did not work out, first had not the proper wood, then found some ugly wood and found a dowel, but my drill bit is to small. I'm loosing it pretty soon.
I have tried to work ( learn) on 2 clamps on the kitchen table, but it just does not work for me like that.
help please. just something simple.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I googled making and Inkle loom and came up with a few links for you 

http://www.ehow.com/how_2084045_make-inkle-loom.html

http://knitsnthings.wordpress.com/2009/05/03/diy-wide-inkle-loom/

http://www.robertkarl.org/pages/loom.html

Then there is this group. I believe there are some patterns for making a loom there somewhere. If not it is a good group, not too busy but very helpful people. http://groups.yahoo.com/group/inkle_weaving/

Also if you are a member over on Ravelry there are a few weaving groups over there too. That would be Ravelry.com


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

The March-April issue of Handwoven magazine has instructions for making one using PVC pipe. It looks pretty easy.


----------



## zameluzza (Mar 21, 2006)

thanks Marchwind and Katherine 
I have checked out the links, still having problems to make one *LOL*
Katherine I don't have that Magazine.
hmm PVC pipe that sounds interesting


----------

